# Zeus Dual bubble glass



## JurgensSt (8/9/18)

Anyone has stock ?

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (8/9/18)

If not needed today @JurgensSt as in the Cape
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=zeus-dual-bubble-glass-replacement-tube

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (8/9/18)

Found @ Vape King

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/18)

http://vapeguy.co.za/geekvape-zeus-dual-coil-rta-bubble-glass

Reactions: Like 2


----------

